# Someone buy a LC9 already!



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I know it is barely on the market, but have any OGF'ers bought or tried the LC9 yet? With the popularity of the LCP I am interested to hear about it.

Thanks!


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

havent been able to locate one yet. but if ya know of someone looking for a nice lcp w/lotsa extras pm me


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I feel you man..I am waiting for my tax check then make the decision between that or the LCP...The only problem is it's in it's first run...I try not to buy a gun unless its been out for atleast a year,and then some of them still dont make the cut like kel tecs * cough cough* ..lol...I have no doubt if it had a problem,that Ruger would really try to make it straight...But I think I am just gonna have to wait it out...


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

my friends brother has one, says he loves it. don't know too much other than that.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd like to hold one myself!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I talked to a Ruger Master Dealer today and was told that the LC 9's will be at most Ruger dealers some time in March. He has 150 of them on order and a list of guys waiting for them. I know that this is the first run and that they could run into some problems but Rugers Customer Service is top shelf so if a problem does arise it will be dealt with.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

March you say?..That kinda sucks cause I thought they were already supposed to be out..Their website said Feb 2nd..I would like to put my hands on one...One upisde thats a possible dowside about waiting is to see what the price could change to..It probably wont go up,but very well could go down..Everyone scrambled to buy the BodyGuard .380's by S&W..They started at $550 and are now $200 cheaper...Some people on some others forums feel its cause of a drop in business..Others feel its because that gun has a very bad reputation already for being a piece of junk..There are way to many bad reports out there on it...Ruger has much better customer service them S&W though...I still prefer to give a firearm atleast a year to prove itself..The LCP had a few problems at first,and now its golden..If its a good gun,it aint going out of production anytime soon...The nice thing about the gun community is everyone want the latest and greatest..But sadly if there is a flaw in a new production gun,it could be found when your life was counting on it to function right..Then sending it to get fixed wont matter...


----------



## fordman (Sep 23, 2010)

bought the lc9 yesterday onsale at sportsmens den in shelby. $400 i also looked at the lcp but it was just way too small. also narrow. cant see a grown man shootin one. more of a womens gun.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

fordman said:


> bought the lc9 yesterday onsale at sportsmens den in shelby. $400 i also looked at the lcp but it was just way too small. also narrow. cant see a grown man shootin one. more of a womens gun.


Can you pocket the LC9 like you can the LCP?...I dont have big hands or a need to compensate for anything so once my income tax comes back I am gonna get the LCP..You said the LCP was small and narrow...Thats why they are selling them by the truckload,as thats whats alot of people are wanting for carry pieces..I look at every gun as a deadly tool..Any of them can and have killed..I think you should do alittle research on the LCP and see how many thousands of grown men carry them lol..


----------



## fordman (Sep 23, 2010)

didnt mean to upset anybody. i was just tryin to state how small it is. i know its gonna be popular for concealed carry. if they keep makin em that small they might as well chamber a bic pen in .22mag. now theres an idea! lol


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

fordman said:


> didnt mean to upset anybody. i was just tryin to state how small it is. i know its gonna be popular for concealed carry. if they keep makin em that small they might as well chamber a bic pen in .22mag. now theres an idea! lol


I wasnt upset..Your right it is a small gun lol...I thought maybe you were putting us mouse gun liker's down lol..The more I think about the LC9 I am not so sure about it...I really dont know if I want a carry gun that has a safety on it...I would like the bigger cartridge size though..Oh well...Maybe I will get the LCP and give it a year and maybe trade it on an LC9..As far as a your idea, I am sure someone could make that happen...You could always paint a metal tube and make it look like a pen..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> I wasnt upset..Your right it is a small gun lol...I thought maybe you were putting us mouse gun liker's down lol..The more I think about the LC9 I am not so sure about it...I really dont know if I want a carry gun that has a safety on it...I would like the bigger cartridge size though..Oh well...Maybe I will get the LCP and give it a year and maybe trade it on an LC9..As far as a your idea, I am sure someone could make that happen...You could always paint a metal tube and make it look like a pen..


You could always carry it "Safety-Off". The Safety does look kind of small in the pics of the LC9. I wish it didn't have a Safety Lever - or at least have 2 versions of the gun (Safety Lever & No Safety Lever).


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> You could always carry it "Safety-Off". The Safety does look kind of small in the pics of the LC9. I wish it didn't have a Safety Lever - or at least have 2 versions of the gun (Safety Lever & No Safety Lever).


The only downside is training myself to deal with the safety..If I knew there was no way the safety lever could rub the holster the wrong way,maybe..But there is that chance it could be pulled out and be on safe..I am sure there is a way to train your thumb to always flick it and make sure its off while drawing...Pocket carry fit will be the determining factor for it..I mainly wear casual fitting jeans...


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> March you say?..That kinda sucks cause I thought they were already supposed to be out..Their website said Feb 2nd..I would like to put my hands on one...One upisde thats a possible dowside about waiting is to see what the price could change to..It probably wont go up,but very well could go down..Everyone scrambled to buy the BodyGuard .380's by S&W..They started at $550 and are now $200 cheaper...Some people on some others forums feel its cause of a drop in business..Others feel its because that gun has a very bad reputation already for being a piece of junk..There are way to many bad reports out there on it...Ruger has much better customer service them S&W though...I still prefer to give a firearm atleast a year to prove itself..The LCP had a few problems at first,and now its golden..If its a good gun,it aint going out of production anytime soon...The nice thing about the gun community is everyone want the latest and greatest..But sadly if there is a flaw in a new production gun,it could be found when your life was counting on it to function right..Then sending it to get fixed wont matter...


I plan on getting one as soon as they come in but won't use it as a carry gun until I wring it out real good. I put over a thousand rounds thru my 1911 and I never had a failure before I started carrying it. If it fails on the range its trading material or goes back for repairs


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Jigging Jim said:


> You could always carry it "Safety-Off". The Safety does look kind of small in the pics of the LC9. I wish it didn't have a Safety Lever - or at least have 2 versions of the gun (Safety Lever & No Safety Lever).


for everyday carry, I will NEVER carry with the safety off.... NEVER!

I was one of the first in my area to get my hands on the LCP. I'm a ruger man, I still have my first 9mm, a P-85. my dealer called me when the first box hit his store. I did a comparison with my keltec. The keltec won hands down. It shot more accurate, didn't jam and was much easier to hold on too. I really wanted the LCP for summertime carry when I wore shorts and a tshirt. But that thing was just to slippery. I'd drop it daily. I even applied skateboard tape around the handle where your thumb and forfinger wraps around, the dropping problem was solved, but now I couldn't get the damn thing out of my pocket. It was a sad day when I traded it away. The keltec is still my pocket gun. I'd really like find a 9mm to fit that bill.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I am not sure I get your drift ezbite...Whats the difference between carrying a loaded LCP that has no safety,and a loaded LC9 that does have a safety with it off?..I am a grab and shoot guy myself...If I aint shooting,I have no reasn to grab..Mechanical safeties can fail...There is no substitue for good gun handling procedures...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I believe the safety is there for a reason. it is not IMO safe gun handling to carry a loaded weapon with the safety off. thats all im saying. i will never do it. i should of said "I will never" im my post. I will change it now

im not sure of the LC9 mechanics, but with a semi like the LCP, that trigger must be fully pulled to fire, a drop will not fire that pistol.(in my case...several drops)


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

From the pics of the LC9, it looks like a Double Action Trigger Pull (hence why I mentioned the "Safety-Off" thing). I have a medium-sized Palm with short, skinny Fingers - so safeties on a handgun suck for me. A 1911 Safety may work for me - but I don't know if I would settle for a 1911 for a CCW. As far as the LC9's Safety Lever, I doubt that I could reliably use it in a hurry.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

If it helps, the current issue of Guns and Ammo is featuring the LC9


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The Ruger LC9 will not be shipped out from the Factory for another couple of weeks... Ruger lied!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Got one (LC9)on order. Don't know how long of a wait its gonna be but its ordered.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

well I found one in stock and bought it and all i can say is it feels real good in my hand. havent shot it yet but trigger feels like my kel tec 380 let everyone know after i shoot it. I would put a pic now but I am waititng till i make my kydex holister and then ill show everyone.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

nick99 said:


> well I found one in stock and bought it and all i can say is it feels real good in my hand. havent shot it yet but trigger feels like my kel tec 380 let everyone know after i shoot it. I would put a pic now but I am waititng till i make my kydex holister and then ill show everyone.


Awesome! Thanks Nick!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok everyone tonight i got home from work and made my kydex holister for it and ill show you guys it now. The one pic is showing how big it is with my 380 which is what the lcp looks like as well. If anyone needs somehting made in kydex made i can do it I have quite a few guns and if i dont have it and your close i can make it from yours or i am sure some one i know will have it. I will be shooting it this weekend.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job on the holster, lookin forward to the range report..Can't wait to get my LC9.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks !!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Sweet-looking holster Nick !


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Picked one up at the gun show yesterday. Traded and paid $110. Very happy with it, got some more practicing to do, but defiantly very happy! Carries nice even in a cheapo Unkle Mikes IWB holster. Very accurate also.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

personally i thought the gun function good but is not dead on out of the box like my glocks. I guess i am putting mine up forsale


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

YOU TUBE;

Shooting a Ruger LC9

Nik,


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

nick99 said:


> personally i thought the gun function good but is not dead on out of the box like my glocks. I guess i am putting mine up forsale


MY TARGET WAS A 4"X6" STEEL PLATE (SWINGING TARGET) @ 25-30 ft I HIT IT 10 TIMES OUTA 16 THE FIRST 2 MAGS WITH WINCHESTER WHITE BOX AMMO. I WAS FIGURING OUT THE BEST WAY TO PULL THE TRIGGER, (JOINT OR PAD OF TRIGGER FINGGER) I PERSONNALY WAS MORE ACCURATE USING THE PAD OF MY TRIGGER FINGER. I RECOMEND SHOOTING IT MORE BEFORE YOU OFF IT. Evin


----------

